# Clybel WMA



## LanceAH22 (Aug 28, 2009)

Who all is going to be hunting at Clybel opening weekend? Me and 3 others will be there Sunday afternoon. CANT WAIT! I love Clybel. I was scouting there the other day and found a beautiful area to hunt. The only thing is I also found a ladder stand someone made out of wood. It didn't look old at all. The paint looked pretty fresh. This is illegal I know. What would you guys do about this?


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 28, 2009)

Still debating about going to CE Saturday or the lease.  Have to work Saturday and Sunday night.

Scouted out there about a week ago.  My spot didn't look as good as it did last year.  Hope to go back out next week for another look around.

Report it.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Aug 28, 2009)

Report it


----------



## frosty20 (Aug 28, 2009)

report it...I hunted at Clybel last season on a quota hunt...nice place...I'll pm you where I found a great spot


----------



## biker13 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Clybel*

Any help for a first timer at Clybel? Mostly opprotunity to see deer,Adult/child hunt.Thanks.


----------



## timetohunt (Aug 30, 2009)

Great place but I have run into a couple of problems in there.

I have run into ladder stands in there that were up all through the season through turkey season. Obviously they did not take them down during quota hunts, adult/child or any other break. You are supposed to remove them by the next day after a hunt. I know these characters did not get drawn for everything. I reported it to the wardens and they knew about them and were trying to get them taken down.

The other problem about Cybel is last year the first day of bow seasen I was in my stand and some meathead squirrl hunters started firing 22's on both sides of me. They apparently had not read the regs to find out that small game season stops the day before archery season. Needless to say I got out of there before I got shot.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 1, 2009)

Went out for another scouting trip this morning.  Sure was nice to be out in the woods again.  

We found a shed from what appeared to be an 8 point over by one of my main stand areas.

seen a lot of good sign.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 2, 2009)

Not going to Archery hunt Clybel, but did get picked for
the 1st Quota Hunt......


----------



## LanceAH22 (Sep 2, 2009)

i might go scouting tomorrow morning again down there. man i cant wait to get in them woods. too bad i didnt get drawn for the gun hunt! this was my third time applying for it in a row. i thought i wouldve gotten it this time around. guess i better take advantage of archery season there.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance, odd that you could not get drawn for a hunt.  The guy I went scouting with yesterday knew nothing about the quota process.  I told him he had one day to apply for a hunt; and explained the process of applying.  He got picked for the October hunt.


----------



## NtheEye (Sep 2, 2009)

*Quota hunt Oct.28-31*

I am pumped my brother and I were drawn for the 1st quota hunt. I was drawn 3 yrs ago but only got to go down for one day because work was to busy. 
Any good areas you guys can put us on? Do many people camp on the WMA? I guess I need to look into that next if I plan on boeing down there a few days. 

Thanks GON'ERS


----------



## Nga. (Sep 3, 2009)

I got drawn for the Oct hunt finally after 2yrs. 
If anyone would like to share a good area to start looking hit me with a PM. I haven't been on the place in 10 or so years.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 3, 2009)

They cut a lot back in the spring, i got the second hunt (by mistake) and i'll probably will be down saturday to scout because i will be bow hunting it this season.


----------



## LanceAH22 (Sep 6, 2009)

bass1fun,
maybe i'll see ya down there some time this season. i know its only opened for 3 weeks and one week in late november. but i plan on hunting there atleast twice a week. will any of yall be bow hunting it during the week? its always good to have some people around when youre hunting, since i will mostly be hunting by myself this season. 6 more days!! woooo!!


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll be there bow hunting it and got drawn for the november hunt.  See yall there.


----------



## jeremyb (Sep 7, 2009)

i hunted the nov. hunt 2 years ago and they were in full rut the kill ratio per hunter was high i think the nov hunt is better


----------



## enp1404 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm hunting Oct 28-31. I got a magazine that says about 55 deer killed that hunt last year and I think 30 something were bucks. We hunted last bow season and adult/child and saw quite a few nice deer killed


----------



## LanceAH22 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i harvested me a big ol mature clybel doe yesterday evening just before dark!! woo hoo!! I seen 3 more two days ago in the same spot. A friend harvested one close by opening day. seems we have found us a sho nuff honey hole!! cant wait to get back there!!


----------



## Jasper (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats Lance!


----------

